# Shoes..Imelda Marcos..eat your heart out...



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought these were dog shoes ,but they're cat shoes. I thought they were hillarious. I found them on this blog...
Charlotte Interior Designer – Amy Martineau Vermillion Blog – Interior Design Charlotte | Charlotte interior designer Amy Vermillion creates beautiful and balanced spaces that reflect her client's point of view. The Charlotte interio


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I do have a banana costume I could wear those shoes with LOL. But I have to admit , at first I thought you meant they were FOR cats not dogs ( I hadn't scrolled down to your pics, I went straight to the site). so needless to say I could not understand why someone would make these for cats or how they made cats wear them. ok i must be tired, that's my excuse:innocent:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! Those banana shose look slippery! :HistericalSmiley:
I love shoes too as I am a Pisces, and Pisces rule the feet.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol. I love shoes. That was so funny. I wouldn't be caught dead under a bridge wearing any one of those monstrosities. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Canada said:


> Wow! Those banana shose look slippery! :HistericalSmiley:
> *I love shoes too as I am a Pisces, and Pisces rule the feet*.


Really? I have an excuse for my obsession with shoes? :aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033:
Michelle - these are so creative - I love it. Wish I was an artsy type and could come up with design ideas like that...even just for fun not for wear.:chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the brown ones look like doggies playing...that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!
I'm not much of a shoe collector.I have some Ferragamos I've had for 10 years,now that's pathetic...
I wear mostly loafers,nice and comfy. I bet if I could wear pumps again,I'd have 50 pairs... but I only have a dozen or so...
I do have a weakness for red Ferragamos though...


----------

